# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Some sentences

## Евгения Белякова

Would these me correct?
1) Mijn zus zit in Ukrajina
2) Mijn moeder zit in Ukraijna
3) Ik wil graag wat kersen
4) Ik heb mijn moeder nodig 
How in Dutch do you say "Украина"(Ukraine) 
Thank you!
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Can someone please help?

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Please!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
How do you say, "I am _ years old" 
I would appreciate anybody's help. !

----------


## DenisM

> Please!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> How do you say, "I am _ years old" 
> I would appreciate anybody's help. !

 http://www.worldlingo.com 
Ukraine (English ) -> De Oekra

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Yay a response! Thank you so much!   ::   
Do you speak English, Russian, AND Dutch?   ::   Are you Russian?

----------


## DenisM

> Yay a response! Thank you so much!    
> Do you speak English, Russian, AND Dutch?    Are you Russian?

 Русский я, русский  ::  Учил немецкий, знаю английский, учу испанский. А dutch - это я просто хорошо умею googl'ить  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

::  Всё понятно. Кстати я тоже учу испанский.

----------


## DenisM

> Всё понятно. Кстати я тоже уче испанский.

 Ну и как успехи, entiende Castellano un poco?   ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Si intiendo un poco.   ::

----------


## Leidenschaft

> Would these me correct?
> 1) Mijn zus zit in Ukrajina
> 2) Mijn moeder zit in Ukraijna
> 3) Ik wil graag wat kersen
> 4) Ik heb mijn moeder nodig 
> How in Dutch do you say "Украина"(Ukraine) 
> Thank you!
> Заранее спасибо!

 Mijn zus is in de Oekraine
Mijn moeder is in de Oekraine.
-Pravilno-
-Tozhe pravilno-

----------


## синичка

Actually "Oekra

----------


## Leidenschaft

Soms doen ze met "de", soms zonder -_- Je kan ook niet alles weten :P

----------


## TATY

> Soms doen ze met "de", soms zonder -_- Je kan ook niet alles weten :P

 It's better not to use 'the' (or 'de' in dutch) before Ukraine anymore.

----------


## BabaYaga

> Originally Posted by Leidenschaft  Soms doen ze met "de", soms zonder -_- Je kan ook niet alles weten :P   It's better not to use 'the' (or 'de' in dutch) before Ukraine anymore.

  
Maybe it's "better" - for recent political reasons. 
If you want to be politically correct towards the Ukranians, who really want their place to be called that, by all means use "Oekra

----------


## Jon

Not all native speakers. Sorry 2   ::

----------


## Stoffel

> Not all native speakers. Sorry 2

 Indeed, I only recently found out you could/should?? say DE Oekra

----------

